# Tobiano or Tovero?



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Tovero!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, tovero, and I'd bet good money she's got splash.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She would be considered a tovero. But it is an outdated term that should not ever be used. She is a tobiano with probably splash and frame.


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

I didn't know tovero was outdated. So I guess tovero and tobiano were both kinda correct! Thanks! What are splash and frame?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes I agree I see some splash in there too


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The reason that 'tovero' is outdated is because it means "tobiano and any other white pattern". One of those other white patterns is Frame, which can be lethal to a foal if a horse with frame is bred to another with frame. So by calling them 'tovero', people can forget that there is a chance that they are carrying a lethal gene, and we end up with a dead foal that could have been avoided. 

As for what frame and splash are, they are two different white patterns. Frame causes white to move along the horses body horizontally, usually starting from the barrel. It generally leaves a frame of colour around the white, along the back etc, hence the name. This horse is a good example of frame and it's effects. However, frame is not thought to cause leg white, so this horse has some other white pattern too, I think splash and possible sabino.











Splash is another white pattern. It looks like the horse has run through paint, and it has splashed up on the horse. The markings tend to come from the bottom of the horse and move upwards, and have very clean edges. Face white tends to slip to one side, and cover the eyes. Leg white is often higher in the front than in the back.










Splash and frame are both thought to cause blue eyes, while tobiano and sabino are not thought to.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I'd say Tobiano with Splash and Sabino. Sabino causes that 'mapping' around the markings, while Splash throws that 'WHOO HOO!' white  

Sabino, Splash, and Overo act very oddly. The first horse that Chiilaa posted I would refer to as an 'Overo Sabino'. Picture them as the kids who sneak into the bathrooms to smoke, dye their hair and curse....then the next day are clean cut, dressed in suits, and giving lectures on community outreach.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh dammit. I changed the pic that I used as the first was too big. Yes, the first horse has sabino rather than splash. Oops 

Don't forget though that tobiano often causes the mapping or halo effect on it's own markings too.


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the great info! She actually is a carrier for the lethal white gene. Probably why she was technically a brood mare all her life before I bought her but only had one foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I knew there was frame in there  *pats self on back*

Frame is only lethal to a foal that inherits it from both parents. So if she was bred to a stud that was tested and didn't have it, the foal would be fine.


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> I knew there was frame in there  *pats self on back*
> 
> Frame is only lethal to a foal that inherits it from both parents. So if she was bred to a stud that was tested and didn't have it, the foal would be fine.


Yep, her colt was fine. Quite a cutie too! I was able to find some pictures of him and Amber online. (CW Warpaint Ranch's - Acorn pictures)


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Tovero for sure!! She sure is beautiful!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Tovero for sure, APHA doesn't get there labeling of patterns very correct sometimes:-o:-|. I had a colt that yes did look more tobiano in his markings but did have subtle signs of overo looking at his facial white & partial blue eye plus his sire was classic frame overo so genetically yes tovero!!they labled him Tobiano on his papers.Sold him as yearling & people did breed him. Saw a supposed offspring advertised from him that was a black tovero actually looked more overo dam was registered as red roan overo & he was sorrel so wear did the black come from???


----------

